# Bugs in snake water



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I dont often post in this section but I think you guys would be the best to ask.

I found loads of these little bugs in one of my snakes water bowl and I have no idea what they are and what to do about them? Are they dangerous to him?

Sorry its not the best of photos but they are tiny! Sorry its a huge photo as well!


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

not a clue, i was expecting mites tbh, but dont know what they are sorry hope this gets resolved cos i would like to kmow to..
what snake you got on what sub?
chris


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

they look deceptively like Dermestidae sp. but they're small !


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

What substrate is the snake kept on?


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah I thought mites at first but they are a bit big

He is on aspen, its the same as the rest of the snakes but I've never noticed it before and he hasnt had a top up/full clean for a few weeks


----------



## Dinger2471 (Aug 5, 2010)

Have you posted in the snake section? might get a better idea from there mate. (sorry i cant help with the i.d tho)


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

They are just a small species of Beetle. 

I'd wager harmless, probably consuming detrius. I can't really ID them from that photo as beetles are not my forte, but I'd suggest they are something from the Tenebrionoidea. 

Might even just be something similar to these: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tribolium_castaneum


----------



## Rayrayfitz (Jan 31, 2012)

I think you need to keep on top of your husbandry... Give the tank a deep clean. I doubt they are snake mites. I'd say just some random bug got in the viv and has been living there quite happily....it's probably because it's not been cleaned for a Few weeks. Has the snake been soaking? We're the bugs dead or alive?? Check the snake thoroughly just incase..


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

whats the viv made from?

i'd be checking for tiny little holes, in the viv if its made from untreated real wood, old wooden furniture nearby, exposed wooden ceiling beams and tell tale tiny little piles of wood dust.

to be fair i bow to GRBs greater knowledge than mine on this subject, no matter how little he says it is. But for some years i worked in listed property renovation and they sort of remind me of the woodworm beetle....just something to check maybe


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> whats the viv made from?
> 
> i'd be checking for tiny little holes, in the viv if its made from untreated real wood, old wooden furniture nearby, exposed wooden ceiling beams and tell tale tiny little piles of wood dust.
> 
> to be fair i bow to GRBs greater knowledge than mine on this subject (GRB: Oh no, we're doomed then, I'm useless at beetles!) , no matter how little he says it is. But for some years i worked in listed property renovation and they sort of remind me of the woodworm beetle....just something to check maybe



Heh, now that you mention it that's also a good idea to check. I was in the lab when I wrote that response and didn't figure into the equation that most snake vivs are wooden. Might be worth checking rightly so, but either way - they are probably harmless _to the snake _


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

GRB said:


> Heh, now that you mention it that's also a good idea to check. I was in the lab when I wrote that response and didn't figure into the equation that most snake vivs are wooden. Might be worth checking rightly so, but either way - they are probably harmless _to the snake _


just not so harmless to innocent pieces of wood which might be cohabiting with the snake :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks like a powder post beetle (lyctus brunneus)... they are nasty little :censor:... only really visible in adult form. You will be looking for shot holes about 1.5mm in dia. 

Any natural woods in the snake viv? If so soak them in hot water, its effective (but not used commercially as its a tad hard to dip a 12ft beam in the bath). If they have come out of the house I would advise a visit from a specialist pronto.... it more likely they are from wood in the viv though.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Rayrayfitz said:


> I think you need to keep on top of your husbandry... Give the tank a deep clean. I doubt they are snake mites. I'd say just some random bug got in the viv and has been living there quite happily....it's probably because it's not been cleaned for a Few weeks. Has the snake been soaking? We're the bugs dead or alive?? Check the snake thoroughly just incase..


Just because he hasnt had a full clean in a few weeks does not mean that it has not been cleaned! :bash:
He gets spot cleaned most days and his water checked and if needs be changed every other day. 


And to everyone else who has been helpful and havent commented on my apparent lack of husbandry...

It is bloody woodworm! :bash: He has one bit of natural wood that I brought a while ago in there with him. I have taken everything out and its now in the freezer for a few days then I will give it all a boiling hot soak, I might even get rid of that bit. I have checked all over the viv and couldnt see any damage and going to check the rest of the wood around the outside of his viv just to see if I can spot any damage. I cant believe I never spotted any holes any sooner.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

thats the second time iv correctly diagnosed woodworm on this forum in the last few months! :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> thats the second time iv correctly diagnosed woodworm on this forum in the last few months! :lol2:


 
Anyone would think you have an interested in bugs :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------

